# ANY INFO. ON B.L. PERKINS MIDDLEBORO MASS.



## ob815 (Sep 29, 2010)

looking for any information on B.L. PERKINS MIDDLEBORO MASS.
 I found a clear glass bottle about 12 oz. with the above written in a circle
 with the word registered underneath it. it looks like an old beer or soda bottle, 
 could'nt find anything on the internet


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello Mike,

 Welcome to the Forums. Could'ya put up a photo of this bottle, please?

 You could find some information on ole Bartlett L. Perkins if you could access the Middleboro Gazette, say for the period 1900-1930. There's a few headlines that provide a few nuggets of information.

 "Perkins, Bart
 Jitney bus service helps workmen, 11/05/1915:1
 Perkins, Bartlett
 Employed by Middleboro Bottling Works, 07/02/1915:1
 Perkins, Bartlett L.
 Height charged with theft of Perkins' watch, 08/04/1916:1
 Perkins, B.L.
 see also Middleboro Bottling Works Runs jitney from centre to Fall Brook for shoe factory employees,
 10/22/1915:1 Auction sale of personal property (ad), 12/21/1917:5"

 "Middleboro Bottling Works
 B.L. Perkins proprietor (ad), 04/16/1915:2
 Perkins delivers products with auto, 07/02/1915:1" From.

 "Middleboro Bottling Works, 10 Jackson St, 09/17/1920:10" From.

 "Richards & Perkins
 Barrows' hand injured in mishap at bottling plant, 07/22/1910:4"

 "Perkins, Bartlett
 Liquor sales case continued, 07/14/1911:1
 Perkins, Bartlett L.
 Fined $75 for illegal liquor sale, 07/21/1911:1 Eagle Express Co. license revoked, 08/04/1911:4 Money stolen by Barrows, 06/19/1914:1" From.

 "Perkins, Bart
 Takes part horseracing at Barnstable fair 25 years ago, 08/28/1925:6
 Perkins, Bartlett L.
 Jane Snow turns in front of Perkins' auto, 08/02/1929:1" From.

 If you wanna see Bart's 1930 Census information, it's gonna cost you.

 I'm betting it's a soda, as the period in question would seem to preclude it being a beer.


----------



## ob815 (Oct 1, 2010)

Picture of bottle included, Thanks for your help, let me know if the picture is helpful, I can send more if needed.


----------



## ob815 (Oct 1, 2010)

One more picture of bottle, full size


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 1, 2010)

Greetings, Mike!

 That is a proprietor's returnable carbonated beverage bottle. It was filled with contents in a relatively small bottling works, a paper label was slapped on, and it was usually sold by the case, the consumer would consume the contents and return the bottles to the store.. imagine a time before Walmart, Shoprite, Piggly Wiggly, Sam's Club... back when there was Ma and Pa's general store and a bunch of cabbage fields.. how nice it must have been...


----------



## ob815 (Oct 2, 2010)

AHHHHHHH! THE GOOD OLD DAYS. THANKS FOR THE INFO.


----------

